# Password Problem w/ WGA600N



## scottn (Oct 26, 2005)

Need some help...according to information on this forum, you don't have to go through the computer setup to connect the WGA600N to the HR20. After hooking the WGA600N directly to my receiver, it recognizes the adapter, finds the network, but my wi-fi password doesn't work. Any clue what could be causing this...I'm using a Mac AirPort Express for my wi-fi. Thanks!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I configured my WGA600n via the computer and made sure it all worked prior to hooking it up to the HRxx. But the way the password thing works on setting it up on the HRxx system is very critical when you press the OK and when you press a down arrow and so on. It is very easy to add in another character at the end of putting in your password.

I recommend setting it up on the computer, set it to not clone, and move it to the HRxx when it works on the computer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Agreed. I initially had some trouble entering the correct WPA password using the DirecTV remote's alphanumeric key entry. Be sure you're entering the correct letters and numbers.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldn't get a WPA key to work with my WGA600N, but WEP was no problem. I had the same issue with a Buffalo bridge and suspect that my Netgear router may be where the problem lies (I should probably upgrade to a "N" router anyway).


----------



## scottn (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks...the start up disk that came with the adapter is windows based (I have a MAC). I called the Linksys 800 number...they were able to help me set up my adapter via a laptop (which is windows based). One of those...it's never easy things...but it now works great! Thanks for your replies.


----------



## maynardc (Dec 20, 2008)

hi there, so I'm getting the HD-DVR box from Direct Tv...I already have a wireless/cable/router modem (Motorola SURFboard SBG900 Cable Modem) and just bought the WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapter. Is this all I need? Or do I still need to buy Direct TV's internet connectivity device?

thanks.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

maynardc said:


> hi there, so I'm getting the HD-DVR box from Direct Tv...I already have a wireless/cable/router modem (Motorola SURFboard SBG900 Cable Modem) and just bought the WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapter. Is this all I need? Or do I still need to buy Direct TV's internet connectivity device?
> 
> thanks.


Nope, the WGA600N is all you need. You can configure it directly from the HD-DVR interface, but as noted above, be careful entering your passcode.


----------



## cardio75 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've seen this question posted before and it seems to get passed over and left unanswered. The fact is there are those of us that enter our password correctly with the D* remote and still get an "invalid password" error from the STB.
I called D* and was told I can only use alphanumeric characters ((I have a colon in my password). I even changed the password on my router to remove the colon and still received an invalid password error.
I have successfully connected the WGA to my router via my laptop, but when I plug it in my STB i still cannot get connected.

Any thoughts????? (please)


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

cardio75 said:


> I've seen this question posted before and it seems to get passed over and left unanswered. The fact is there are those of us that enter our password correctly with the D* remote and still get an "invalid password" error from the STB.
> I called D* and was told I can only use alphanumeric characters ((I have a colon in my password). I even changed the password on my router to remove the colon and still received an invalid password error.
> I have successfully connected the WGA to my router via my laptop, but when I plug it in my STB i still cannot get connected.
> 
> Any thoughts????? (please)


c/p from the closed "WGA600N First Look" thread:

If all else fails, temporarily remove security from your router. The WGA600N should then connect. Then log in to the WGA600N (http://wga600n), and set an pass key. It will prompt to you reboot it. Log into your router and set the identical pass key. Run set up in the DVR and everything should jive.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got mine setup today, but could not get it done being connected to the DVR. It would never give the option to put in the security key. I connected it to my PC, inserted the key and it fired right up. I then connected it to the DVR and I was up and running. I already downloaded all of the trailers and my projector is 24p capable. Now we just need to some 1080p movies. I will probably still buy most of the blu-ray movies, but there will be a few that we will get from D*.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

I couldnt connect at first but then realized that my password has a few lowercase letters in it. After I entered the correct case, it connected fine.


----------

